# Race, Racing, or Leader



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

Can anyone give a compare/contrast on these models? Ride quality, geometry, performance, disappointments, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I cannot*

as I have rode none of them. They were allderived from what was once the Team Alu (which I had).When the TeamAlu was replaced by the Team SC,the team alu
got a name change
they are lovely bikes. stiff, but not back breaking. I logged 10s of K miles on mine.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*Anyone else??*

are these particularly rare models. I wouldn't think so. Any other thoughts/insights (thanks, ATP) would be appreciated.


----------

